# Hilfe bei Prgramm DRINGEND!



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem,
und zwar:
ich soll einen FB programmieren (step7)
der blinkt
IN: 
t_y - Timervorgabe für Impulszeit
t_x - Timervorgabe für Pausenzeit
ti - Zeitvorgabe Impulszeit
tp - Zeitvorgabe Pausenzeit
Freigabe (Ausgang darf nur blinken, solange 1 signal hier anliegt)

ich soll den FB 2x aufrufen, einmal soll er mit 2 Hz und einmal mit 5 Hz blinken...

ich hab kein richtigen plan wie ich das anstellen soll das das funzt...
ich brauch eure hilfe!

hoffentlich antwortet jmd ...

snowi


----------



## Paule (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> ich soll einen FB programmieren (step7)
> der blinkt


Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft.
Wenn ich Step 7 öffne dann liegen meine FB da nur rum, da blinkt keiner. 

Ne mal im ernst, ich hoffe du wartest hier nicht auf den fertigen Programmcode.
Sonst ist die Schulstunde vorbei bis du überhaupt eine Zeile hast, oder warum ist es so *DRINGEND*? 

Schon mal was von dem SFB 4 (TON) SFB5 (TOF) gehört?
Diese in den Statischen Bereich des FB und dann noch die Parameter beschalten und gut is.


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft.
> Wenn ich Step 7 öffne dann liegen meine FB da nur rum, da blinkt keiner.
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, ich hoffe du wartest hier nicht auf den fertigen Programmcode.
> ...



dabei ist der fertige code schon im forum... man muß nur nach dem entsprechenden stichwort suchen ... aber das verrat ich jetzt nicht auch noch ... bieg jetzt gen arbeit ab ... blink, blink, blink


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

ich erwarte keinen fertigen Code, aber n tipp wäre nett 
ich hab schonmal beim FB die eingänge / ausgänge definiert...incl der Datentypen (s5time usw)
aber wie mach ich das mit den beiden timern ?
Timer sind Impulstimer (S_Impuls)
aber ich bekomms ne hin das sie sich gegenseitig zurücksetzen, noch hab ich ne idee wie ich das ganze richtig starten soll, da der timer ja eig ne flanke braucht,
und mit dem freigabesignal isses da ja nich getan -.-

hier mal mein code bisher für die timer
Timer 1 für AN [t_y]

      U     E      1.0 [als test für die simulation]
      L     #ti
      SI    #t_y
      U     #t_x
      R     #t_y
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     #t_y
      =     #Blink

Timer 2 für Pause [t_x]
      UN    #t_y
      L     #tp
      SI    #t_x
      U     #t_y
      R     #t_x
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     #t_x
      =     A     10.1


----------



## Gerri (30 September 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du die halbe zeit ein Bit auf 1 und die andee hälfte auf 0 setzt.

Das Startbit des Timers kannst du dann zurücksetzen wenn der Timer abgelaufen ist.


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

das dumme an der aufgabe is, ich MUSS es mit 2 timern machen 
(einer impuls, der andere pause)
damits blinkt...

und, ich muss alles in nem FB haben


----------



## M-Ott (30 September 2010)

Spontan fällt mir zuallererst auf, dass der erste Timer nur beim Einschalten eine steigende Flanke bekommt und deswegen nur einmal läuft, dass machst Du aber wahrscheinlcih zu Testzwecken mit Absicht.


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> in Gegenwart einer Internetverbindung unfähig zu sein www.google.de ein zu tippen ist schon ganz großes Deppenkino.



http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=128593&postcount=19
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=127381&postcount=1
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=9126&postcount=2
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=117328&postcount=6


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

Wenn ich das schon lese - DRINGEND - , und dann eine solche Frage. 

Ich dachte schon, jemand hängt im Lichtgitter fest, und kommt nicht mehr raus. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon lese - DRINGEND - , und dann eine solche Frage.
> 
> Ich dachte schon, jemand hängt im Lichtgitter fest, und kommt nicht mehr raus.
> 
> Frank


 
für das Lichtgitter hätte ich einen Tip, einfach den Strom ausschalten und
schon kann mann sich befreien


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

oh man leute...
ehrlich, ich wollte nur n paar tipps haben wie ich es hinbekomme...
und stattdessen heult ihr teilweise rum...
ich habe gesucht, nur leider nicht nach TAKTGENERATOR (woher soll ich wissn das ich das suchen soll ? schlaukeks -.-
denn nen richtigen takt würde ich über den taktmerker der cpu laufen lassen...)

das blinken war ne aufgabe, die ich in n paar stunden fertig haben sollte, deswegen dringend --> wird bewertet (@IBFS)

und als vorgabe war eben:
2 timer (impuls / pause)
alles in nem FB

und den FB 2x aufrufen...


und dann kommen statt sinnvoller vorschläge sowas wie 
-sufu benutzen
-taktmerker der cpu verwenden
-sfb 4 /5 verwenden
von vierlagig

seeeeehr schlaue tipps...

@vierlagig:
und wenn du als solcher profi vom himmel gefallen bist(hast ja bestimmt nie angefangen und musstest nachfragen...stimmts?),
freundlichkeit gibts hier scheinbar nich wenn jmd der das alles das erste mal in ner ausbildung behandelt hilfe benötigt...



in dem sinne, ich habs nu gelöst:
      UN    #t_y
      L     #tp
      SE    #t_x
      U(    
      U     A     10.0
      L     #ti
      SS    #t_y
      UN    #t_x
      R     #t_y
      NOP   0
      LC    #t_y
      T     MW    11
      U     #t_y
      )     
      R     #t_x
      NOP   0
      LC    #t_x
      T     MW    10
      U     #t_x
      =     #Blink



danke an alle die sinnvolle tipps gegeben haben, oder wenigstens versucht haben zu helfen...

@ vierlagig: nee, fällt mir nix mehr zu ein, du magst zwar vllt hier viel wissen, aber menschlich gesehen bist du meiner meinung nach n arroganter trottel -.-
ich hoff dir werden leute auch so arrogant entgegentreten...


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

o man leute ....

es fällt mir schwer den vorstehenden Kommentar NICHT als Frechheit zu bezeichnen. 
Aber da stehen wir drüber VL 

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> o man leute ....
> 
> es fällt mir schwer den vorstehenden Kommentar NICHT als Frechheit zu bezeichnen.
> Aber da stehen wir drüber VL
> ...



ist doch nur ehrlich und nachvollziehbar - konstruktive kritik halt!


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> o man leute ....
> 
> es fällt mir schwer den vorstehenden Kommentar NICHT als Frechheit zu bezeichnen.
> Aber da stehen wir drüber VL
> ...



warum frechheit ?
es is die wahrheit... mr 4lagig hat null auf mein problem geantwortet...
er hat zwar i-was mit blinken gefunden, jedoch beziehen sich seine ergebnisse genau NULL auf mein problem...
wenn du jmd fragt wie spät es is, und er antwortet er heisst matthias und fährt gern fahrrad...
bringt dir das was ?
nein -.-
also...

und ich hab dem rest ja gedankt, da war wenigstens der wille da mir zu helfen, und sie haben es ja auch teilweise!


----------



## jabba (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> @ vierlagig: nee, fällt mir nix mehr zu ein, du magst zwar vllt hier viel wissen, aber menschlich gesehen bist du meiner meinung nach n arroganter trottel -.-
> ich hoff dir werden leute auch so arrogant entgegentreten...



Wer ist denn hier arrogant ?
Ich antworte auf solche Fragen noch nicht mal, weil ich alleine deine Fragestellung und Vorgehensweise als unverschämt und unqualifiert halte, und hoffe das sich die Leute in Zukunft mehr zurückhalten würden.

Und hier ist noch jedem geholfen worden, und das schlimme daran ist, damit bin ich nicht einverstanden, denn einige haben es echt nicht verdient.


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> warum frechheit ?
> es is die wahrheit... mr 4lagig hat null auf mein problem geantwortet...
> er hat zwar i-was mit blinken gefunden, jedoch beziehen sich seine ergebnisse genau NULL auf mein problem...
> wenn du jmd fragt wie spät es is, und er antwortet er heisst matthias und fährt gern fahrrad...
> ...



NEE, also den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an, mindestens dieser link hier war hilfreich: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=9126&postcount=2

so nicht DUUUUUU!


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> NEE, also den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an, mindestens dieser link hier war hilfreich: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=9126&postcount=2
> 
> so nicht DUUUUUU!




ok.
nochmal langsam für dich:
und als vorgabe war eben:
2 timer (impuls / pause)
alles in nem FB    

und den FB 2x aufrufen...

und was hilft jetz der taktmerker der cpu ? 
gut^^
also doch ne soooo viel...
ich denke, wenn du meine frage kurz mal richtig gelesen hättest wären bei deinem wissen bestimmt 4-5 nützliche tipps bei rausgekomm...
aber gut...


@ jabba : ich habe um hilfe gebeten...
darauf bekam ich die antwort:
Zitat von *vierlagig*
in Gegenwart einer Internetverbindung unfähig zu sein www.google.de ein zu tippen ist schon ganz großes Deppenkino.

er beleidigt mich als unfähig und mehr oder weniger auch als depp... ich bin eben noch in der ausbildung, und kenn step7 noch nicht perfekt auswendig, und kann damit alles bewerkstelligen...
ich empfinde eine beleidigung als antwort auf eine frage schon etwas arrogant...


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> und was hilft jetz der taktmerker der cpu ?
> gut^^



du solltest die verlinkten beiträge VOLLSTÄNDIG *LESEN* und versuchen zu *VERSTEHEN*


----------



## Approx (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> warum frechheit ?


Man muss auch die Tatsache anerkennen, daß hier fast täglich Leute mit Schulaufgaben angekleckert kommen. Die meinen, ohne ein Zutun (und meist ohne Hintergrundinfo's wie verwendete Software/Hardware) den fertigen Code auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert zu bekommen.
Und für einen Neuling der sich gerade erst angemeldet hat, pinkelst Du den Leuten hier schon kräftig ans Bein!

Das macht Freude

Approx


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Und für einen Neuling der sich gerade erst anbemeldet hat, pinkelst Du den Leuten hier schon kräftig ans Bein!



nö, nur mir, und ich kann das ja ab


----------



## Gerri (30 September 2010)

2 timer gabs doch in dem link von vl. Ein FB ist doch nicht Step7 grundlage sondern gehört zum Basiswissen.


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

@ VL
das mit dem link war ihm wahscheinlich zu einfach da war ja nicht mal ne Klammer im AWL !

So liebe ich das, erst die Hausaufgaben nicht machen und dann andere Leute anmeckern weil sie nicht das fertige Programm sondern nur ne Hilfestellung bieten.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

na wenigstens ist hier mal wieder etwas los, mir wurde schon langweilig


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

@ Helmut

dann komm hierher zu mir auf IBN hier ist richtig was los !!

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> 
> dann komm hierher zu mir auf IBN hier ist richtig was los !!
> 
> peter(R)


 
Mir würde schon genügen wenn du deine Baustelle über eine Kamera Online stellen würdest.


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

@approx : ich wollte keine fertige lösung, wie ich auf seite 1 schon sagte, sondern nur ein paar tipps
und so hab ich ja meinen code schon gepostet den ich bis dato hatte...
also find ich deine antwort bissl unberechtigt...

@schatz (vierlagig)
siehe seite 1...den code mit den 2 timern hatte ich auch schon...
(so weit wie ich das AWL entziffern kann...denn wir programmieren eig nur in FUP)

aber naja, ihr habt mir alle geholfen, vielen dank...
und ich werde hier keine fragen mehr stellen, da das ja unerwünscht ist.

jetz zufrieden? oder soll ich meinen account noch löschen damit ihr zufrieden seid ?


#EDIT:
wir hatten dazu keine hausaufgaben...das wurde heute behandelt, und wer es gelöst bekommen hat hat ne extra note bekommen...
deswegen wollt ich das schnell hinbekommen...
nach dem mittagessen wirds uns vom ausbilder erklärt


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

Gerri schrieb:


> 2 timer gabs doch in dem link von vl. Ein FB ist doch nicht Step7 grundlage sondern gehört zum Basiswissen.



grundlage vs. basiswissen ... naja
aber, ich muß hier mal sagen, als ich angefangen habe zu programmieren hatte ich ein handbuch und vielleicht einen, der mir mal ne frage mit seinem halbwissen beantworten konnte. mittlerweile gibt es ja das internet und so ... so betrachtet kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass die basics der informationsbeschaffung (alt: hier haste handbuch, mach! - neu: hier haste die größte wissensdatenbank die wir dir zur verfügung stellen können, mach!) sich wahnsinnig verändert haben und die filter offensichtlich darunter gelitten haben...
ich möchte ja hier noch nicht mal darauf eingehen, dass bei uns im informatikunterricht, damals haben wir noch turbo pascal gelernt, der internetzugang ABGESCHALTET war - das war ganz sicher nur schikane!!! 



peter(R) schrieb:


> @ VL
> das mit dem link war ihm wahscheinlich zu einfach da war ja nicht mal ne Klammer im AWL !
> 
> So liebe ich das, erst die Hausaufgaben nicht machen und dann andere Leute anmeckern weil sie nicht das fertige Programm sondern nur ne Hilfestellung bieten.
> ...



naja, ist dazu auch noch ne komplett globale lösung, den transport in eine gekapselte funktion muß man dann noch selber machen, aber wenn ich mir seine lösung so anschaue, ist da auf jeden fall noch verbesserungspotential, vielleicht sollte einer der weniger arroganten leute hier, mal darauf noch eingehen



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> na wenigstens ist hier mal wieder etwas los, mir wurde schon langweilig



wir bemühen uns redlich!


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> jetz zufrieden? oder soll ich meinen account noch löschen damit ihr zufrieden seid ?



geht nicht, geht nicht - ellerbätsch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> @schatz (vierlagig)


 
nah wenigstens habt ihr euch wieder lieb.




snowpanter schrieb:


> jetz zufrieden? oder soll ich meinen account noch löschen damit ihr zufrieden seid ?


 
deinen Account kannst du und brauchst du auch nicht löschen, es geht
hier ab und zu ein bischen Rauer zu, aber trotzdem Herzlich.
Du wirst sehen bei deinen nächsten Thread ist schon alles wieder ver-
gessen.


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

Q Helmut

FAULER HUND !!!
Willst ja nur vergnuegt (gibt nur ue hier) zuschauen wie ich mich abquaele !!

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

Zitat:
Du wirst sehen bei deinen nächsten Thread ist schon alles wieder ver-
gessen. 

Kommt auf die Frage an die dann gestellt wird.  

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Q Helmut
> 
> FAULER HUND !!!
> Willst ja nur vergnuegt (gibt nur ue hier) zuschauen wie ich mich abquaele !!
> ...


 
genau


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> @approx : ich wollte keine fertige lösung, wie ich auf seite 1 schon sagte, sondern nur ein paar tipps
> und so hab ich ja meinen code schon gepostet den ich bis dato hatte...
> also find ich deine antwort bissl unberechtigt...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das hier eine 0900-Helpline wäre, könnte ich dich ja verstehen,
aber leider geben sich oft die Fragensteller keine rechte Mühe wenigstens
einen Ansatz zu päsentieren. 

Wenn es deine kostbare Zeit erlaubt, dann suche doch mal im Forum
nach solchen "Experten". Dann versteht du "irgendwann" vielleicht, das
manche, die hier doch sehr oft helfen langsam einen dicken Hals bekommen. Speziell wenn man dann noch DRINGEND hinschreibt.

Sowas kommt nunmal garnicht gut an. Es ist wie beim Arzt, man muss
bis zu Diagnose Geduld haben.

- to be patient  (http://www.dict.cc/?s=to+be+patient) 

Manchmal ist die deutsche Sprache genauer als "wie" man denkt.

Frank


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

@ helmut
sry aber ich glaube nich das ich hier nochmal ne frage stelle...so nett wie man hier ist (vierlagig & co)
neee...

ich mein, manche helfen, aber solche leute... naja...
und nachdem vierlagig gemerkt hat, hey er hat seinen code wirklich schonmal gepostet, also hat mein link ihm null geholfen, isser au still...klasse

und jabba is au still...ich liebe leute die nich richtig lesen...

:/
schon schade wie schnell sich leute in nem forum neue nutzer vergraulen...


----------



## peter(R) (30 September 2010)

schon schade wie schnell sichs neue nutzer in nem forum vergraulen... 

SO wird auch ein Schuh draus !!!

peter(R)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2010)

> Hilfe bei Prgramm DRINGEND!



Warum ignorieren wir solche intelligenten Themen nicht einfach?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> @ helmut
> sry aber ich glaube nich das ich hier nochmal ne frage stelle...so nett wie man hier ist (vierlagig & co)
> neee...
> 
> ...


 
mensch du heulst aber auch rum, der jabba meldet sich nicht mehr, weil
in das ganze einfach zu blöde ist.

viel erfolg bei deiner weiteren Ausbildung.


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

nächstes mal werd ich vermutlich nicht nachfrage, aber naja...
@ peter... tut mir leid das ich alle argumente meinerseits mit zitaten bekräftigen kann...
ich habe nicht angefangen wild mit beleidigungen um mich zu werfen 


machn mer n closed draus...
wünsch den anderen trotzdem noch so nen sonnigen tag wie bei mir 
[mit ner extra 1^^]


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2010)

Hey Leute ... ihr seid ja richtig fleissig gewesen - Respekt ...!!!

@Snowpanter:
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich diesen Thread und die Fragestellung auch "ein ganz kleines bißchen" als Anfrage nach "gibt es da nichts Fertiges  (zum Abschreiben)  ???" ansehe. Auch und vor Allem wegen dem "DRINGEND".
Aber versuch es doch noch mal ... wo liegt jetzt KONKRET dein Problem bei dem Taktgeber ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Manfred Stangl (30 September 2010)

HI Larry!

Hat sich doch schon erübrigt:



snowpanter schrieb:


> ...
> machn mer n closed draus...
> wünsch den anderen trotzdem noch so nen sonnigen tag wie bei mir
> [mit ner extra 1^^]


 
laufe nicht gefahr zu den Nichtlesern gezählt zu werden...


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber versuch es doch noch mal ... wo liegt jetzt KONKRET dein Problem bei dem Taktgeber ?


 
..."er" ist Taktlos.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2010)

@Manfred:
das habe ich tatsächlich nicht gelesen, da der TE wohl zeitgleich mit mir geschrieben hat.
Also denn ...

@Frank:
das ist bei einem Taktgeber dann natürlich eine Frechheit - da könnte dann allerdings der Petitionsausschuß des Deutschen Bundestages was machen  (denke ich) ...


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

hey larry!
habs schon hinbekomm^^
wusste nur nich wie ich das mit den 2 timern realisieren sollte...
habs aber jetz hinbekomm, sollte ne ganz wie die lösung sein, aber es geht 

ein timer als einschaltverzögert, den anderen als speichernd einschaltverzögert^^

trotzdem danke

@IBFS:
deine sinnlosen kommentare zeugen von intellenz


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> @IBFS:
> deine sinnlosen kommentare zeugen von intellenz


 
Also du bist aber dünnhäutig  

Ohne ein Mindestmaß an Humor und Sarkasmus wird aus dir aber nie ein richtiger Programmierer. :sm24:

Frank


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

hätteste nen sinnvollen kommentar geschrieben hätt ichs gern als spaß hingenomm...
aber so...
und ich will auch kein programmierer werden^^
zumindest nich nur programmiern^^


----------



## vierlagig (30 September 2010)

hast du eigentlich immer noch die globalen variablen in deinem FB?


----------



## Gerri (30 September 2010)

Blut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

ju hab ich, warum ?
ausm OB soll der FB ja mehrmals aufgerufen werden, dementsprechend will ich ihn in jedem aufrug mit verschiedenen variablen (in unserem fall zeiten) beschalten können...

warum ? gibts da n problem ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> ju hab ich, warum ?
> ausm OB soll der FB ja mehrmals aufgerufen werden, dementsprechend will ich ihn in jedem aufrug mit verschiedenen variablen (in unserem fall zeiten) beschalten können...
> 
> warum ? gibts da n problem ?


 
es kann durchaus problematisch werden, in einen FB mit Globalen 
Variabeln zu arbeiten. Wird diese Globale Variabel im FB beschrieben
führt das dazu, das es zu merkwürdigen verhalten bei einen erneuten
Aufruf des Baustein an andere stelle kommen kann.
Wenn es den sein muss, ist es besser die Globalen Variabeln über die
Schnittstelle IN, OUT oder IN/OUT heran zu führen.

Dadurch wird der Baustein in sich gekapselt und kann somit, so wie
du es auch brauchst, öfter in dem Programm aufgerufen werden.


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

siehe anhang^^
sag dann mal obs passt


----------



## Verpolt (30 September 2010)

Globale nicht im FB verwenden.

wenn beim Aufruf dein Blink-Ausgang am FB A8.3 wäre, würde dein FB nicht funktionbieren. (Zuzmindest arbeitet er intern mit A10.0).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

nein, du hast den A 10.0 und einige MW im Baustein verwendet.
Den A 10.0 kannst du über eine I/O Variabel Deklarieren.
Die MW legst du besser in den Stat Bereich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

was mir auch noch gerade auffällt, du hast einen IN Variabel "Freigabe"
Deklariert, möchtest du die nicht auch verwenden. Wenn schon vorhanden
und beschaltet, dann auch im FB verwenden.


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> ich soll einen FB programmieren (step7)
> der blinkt
> IN:
> t_y - Timervorgabe für Impulszeit
> ...





snowpanter schrieb:


> in dem sinne, ich habs nu gelöst:
> UN    #t_y
> L     #tp
> SE    #t_x
> ...





snowpanter schrieb:


> siehe anhang^^
> sag dann mal obs passt


Na, gab's die Bewertung schon? Ich kenne Deinen Lehrer nicht, doch wenn er nachsichtig ist: 3+ ?
Hättest Du Deine Zeit nicht mit - ich sag' mal freundlich - Wortgefechten verplempert, dann hättest
Du mit Hilfe der geschmähten Forumsmitglieder Deinen Baustein zu einer 1 verbessern können...
Fertig ist er jedenfalls noch nicht.

*Was passt nicht:*
* die MW10 und MW11 sind sicherlich nur zum direkten beobachten - lass die mal ganz schnell verschwinden, 
bevor jemand merkt, daß sich MW10 und MW11 im MB11 überschneiden ...
* jetzt wo man auch den OB1 sieht, erschließt sich der Sinn des ominöse A10.0 - und siehe da: es blinkt!
Der A10.0 gehört aber nicht in den Baustein, da gehört was anderes hin.
* sollten das nicht 2Hz und 5Hz sein? Bei Dir sind das 1Hz und 2,5Hz
* irgendwie kommt der Freigabe-Eingang gar nicht im Programm drin vor ...
* An die EN-Anschlüsse gehört nicht E8.0 und E8.1, die müssten eigentlich frei bleiben
deswegen wird die Impulsfolge nicht sauber mit dem 1-Impuls begonnen und der Blink-Ausgang bleibt an,
wenn E8.0 oder E8.1 im ungünstigen Moment weggehen
* A10.0 kann nicht an beiden Bausteinen am Ausgang Blink stehen
wenn beide Bausteine mit E8.0 und E8.1 freigegeben sind, dann hört der Ausgang zwar nur auf den zweiten Baustein
das Blinken sieht aber trotzdem ziemlich lustig aus, weil der A10.0 auch noch im Baustein drin verwendet wird.

Harald

PS:
irgendwie habe ich ein Dejavu, wenn ich diese Häufung von *^^* sehe ...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich ein Dejavu, wenn ich diese Häufung von *^^* sehe ...


Ich liebe es... ^^ so nichtssagend, dass dennoch jeder weiß, was gemeint ist :-D


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2010)

*^^*

Da war schon mal einer hier, der inflationär mit diesen ^^ um sich schmiß, totale Anfänger-Fragen stellte und sich plötzlich Fahrstuhl-Programmier-Experte (oder so ähnlich) nannte. Er endete in einem ganz speziellen Thread, wo nur wenige Poster Kandidat werden ... Helmut dürfte sich auch noch erinnern können, wen ich meine. Ich nenne den jetzt aber nicht. 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

ich kann mich an den Vogel erinnern ^^ http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22751
schrecklich, dieses Zeichen " ^ ", bestimmt eine Art 
Erkennungszeichen für: "Hilfe ich habe den Beruf verfehlt, muss das aber jetzt durchziehen"


----------



## snowpanter (30 September 2010)

@ PN/DP :
aiii
mit den MW haste recht^^
mist 
gut, war eh nur zum beobachten, und bei der kontrolle gelöscht..


ich hab keine symboltabelle gemacht, aber das A10.0 hab ich vorher schon definiert, also ob ich direkt A10.0 oder #blink schreib is eig egal, kommt aufs selbe, unterschied is nur in der bezeichnung

mist, ich habs falsch gerechnet... xD
naja waren aber richtige werte, war in ms angegeben...
aber jetz wo du es sagst haste recht ...
(f=1/T --> T(2Hz) = 250 ms ... )

um das Freigabe aufzuklären --> er wollte es eig als EN sehen...konnte keiner wissen, hat er bissl blöd formuliert...
ich habs eben als EN und freigabe gemacht[siehe OB], ging auch

und es ging ja nur darum das man sie quasi einzeln aktivieren kann,
man hätte sie noch verriegeln könn[oder A10.1 für den zweiten nehmen könn], wär aber bei dem ding vermutlich nich allzu sinnvoll, denn es ging eben nur um den mehrfachaufruf und die globalen variablen...

da funktion gepasst hat, und er ne gros drauf geachtet hat, sondern nur die timer angeschaut, den OB usw, passts, war ne 1
[musst bedenken, is das erste mal das ich nen FB programmiert hab, bevor ich je was davon gehört hab ]


das ^^
is ne angewohnheit vom chatten ^^

aber danke für die tipps, nächstes mal wirds perfekt und da kann dann keiner was meckern ​


----------



## Cerberus (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> aber danke für die tipps, nächstes mal wirds perfekt und da kann dann keiner was meckern


 
Perfekt muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Hauptsache es wird besser!


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> also ob ich direkt A10.0 oder #blink schreib is eig egal, kommt aufs selbe, unterschied is nur in der bezeichnung


Das ist eben nicht das selbe und nicht egal. Wenn Du an den Ausgang Deines FB statt A10.0 einen A20.0 dranschreibst, dann blinkt Dein Baustein nicht mehr. Wenn Du im Baustein statt dem A10.0 #Blink schreibst, dann funktioniert es auch mit A20.0.

Da hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt, daß die ungenaue Aufgabenstellung zu Deinem Vorteil ausgelegt wurde. Doch sei ehrlich: eine 1 hat Dein Baustein nicht wirklich verdient. Zumindest solltest Du bei dem Ergebnis mit diesen "Restmängeln" nicht zufrieden sein. Wenn Du irgendein Produkt mit solchen Mängeln kaufst, bist Du auch nicht bereit, den vollen Preis zu zahlen. Vor etwa 30 Jahren, als ich meinen ersten Beruf gelernt habe, da hieß eine 1: SEHR GUT und die Lösung durfte keinen Makel haben, damit man eine 1 bekam. Ist das heute generell nicht mehr so? Bekommt man heute schon gute Zensuren allein dafür, daß man überhaupt was aufgeschrieben hat?

Harald


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 September 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich liebe es... ^^ so nichtssagend, dass dennoch jeder weiß, was gemeint ist :-D


Und was soll das ^^ bedeuten?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was soll das ^^ bedeuten?



Ich dachte an die Ohren von Batman, aber nein:

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Verzeichnis:ASCII-Smileys


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich dachte an die Ohren von Batman, aber nein:
> 
> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Verzeichnis:ASCII-Smileys



Mir gefallen immerhin die hier ganz gut:

```
(.)(.)	    Brüste
( . Y . )	 Große Brüste
( . )	     Bauch (dick)
).(	       Bauch (schlank)
(_i_)	     Hintern/bei mir jetzt mal "Ärsche"
```

PS: Wenn man schon mal außerhalb arbeiten muß, dann seid ihr wieder fleißig am rumpöbeln ihr (_i_) ! *ROFL*


----------



## Jan (30 September 2010)

*Ich dachte schon, dass das ein Fall für den SV ist.*

Hallo,

da habe ich ja was verpasst. 

Aber es ist ja wieder "gut" ausgegangen.


----------



## Question_mark (30 September 2010)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wenn man schon mal außerhalb arbeiten muß, dann seid ihr wieder fleißig am rumpöbeln ihr (_i_) !



Ralle, die Gelegenheit muss man eben ausnutzen. Ergibt sich ja nicht so oft 
Ist doch immer wieder interessant, was es so für dringende und wichtige Fragen im Leben anderer Leute gibt. Ob nun snowpanter oder technikfreak10, es gibt immer Leute die Ihre eigentlich trivialen Probleme der Öffentlichkeit und dem geneigtem Publikum aufdrängen, aber jegliche Hilfestellung und Hinweise ignorieren.   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (30 September 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> wir hatten dazu keine hausaufgaben...das wurde heute behandelt, und wer es gelöst bekommen hat hat ne extra note bekommen...
> deswegen wollt ich das schnell hinbekommen...
> nach dem mittagessen wirds uns vom ausbilder erklärt


Aber da du es nicht hin bekommen hast wolltest du von uns die Lösung.
Mann, sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken das geht ja gar nicht. :sb5:

> Hättest du die gute Note echt mit gutem Gewissen annehmen können? <


snowpanter schrieb:


> aber naja, ihr habt mir alle geholfen, vielen dank...
> und ich werde hier keine fragen mehr stellen, da das ja unerwünscht ist.


Du kannst hier gerne Fragen stellen, nur nicht auf fertige Lösungen hoffen.
Manchmal gibt es die sogar, und dann oft auch in verschiedenen Varianten.
Das geht dann sogar soweit bis sich die Helfer gegenseitig "zerfleischen".


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht dann sogar soweit bis sich die Helfer gegenseitig "zerfleischen".



Da wollen sich wohl eher einige fleissige Helferlein persönlich profilieren, die antworten auf jedes Arschloch das einen Pups lässt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Da wollen sich wohl eher einige fleissige Helferlein persönlich profilieren, die antworten auf jedes Arschloch das einen Pups lässt


Wer profiliert sich wo, womit?
Kann dir nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Reden wir mal morgen darüber  ...*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht dann sogar soweit bis sich die Helfer gegenseitig "zerfleischen".





			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir nicht ganz folgen.



Macht nix, paule. Im Moment kannst Du Deinen eigenen Aussagen wohl nicht selber folgen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Macht nix, paule. Im Moment kannst Du Deinen eigenen Aussagen wohl nicht selber folgen


Was soll denn der Sch... schon wieder?
Aber das ist auch genau das was ich meinte mit:


Paule schrieb:


> Das geht dann sogar soweit bis sich die Helfer gegenseitig "zerfleischen".


Hatte zwar eher das Thema von Waldi (nicht Waldy) als Hintergrund, bin aber mal gespannt wie du dich "morgen" dazu äußerst.


----------



## peter(R) (1 Oktober 2010)

Wenn es für dieses "progrämmchen" tatsächlich eine 1 gab, dann kann ich gar nicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte !  

peter(R)


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber da du es nicht hin bekommen hast wolltest du von uns die Lösung.
> Mann, sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken das geht ja gar nicht. :sb5:
> 
> > Hättest du die gute Note echt mit gutem Gewissen annehmen können? <
> ...



du solltest bitte lesen lernen... mein ich glaube 2. post auf seite 1
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=283976&postcount=4

solltest du mal lesen bevor du so ne scheisse laberst...
dann darfst du nochmal schreiben...

ehrlich, ich liebe vollidioten die ihr halbwissen dazugeben, und nur 2 beiträge gelesen haben...

ich hab NIE ne fertige lösung erwartet...aber naja...

und am rande, ich habs ohne eure hilfe hinbekomm, da kein beitrag direkt geholfen hat, ausser am anfang einige, die waren hilfreich...

wie ich solche menschen mag... 

@ peter(R) : Grund ? Wo is dein Problem ? ich finde, sowas ohne jegliches wissen zusammenzuschreiben, und das so das es funktioniert is schon was...aber ich bin sicher du bist so ein genie, du könntest das locker...
nein, du hast step7 erfunden...
...heil dir...

oh man leute, ich dachte hier sind REIFE leute unterwegs, aber ich fühl mich wie damals im kindergarten...


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> ... ich dachte hier sind REIFE leute unterwegs...


 

Genau... und den Weihnachtsmann gibt es wirklich!*ROFL*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

@snowpanter,
eine gute Note hast du dafür wirklich nicht verdient, ich hoffe dein
Lehrer sieht aus deinen Schulischen Leistungen noch, was für ein 
Mensch du bist und bezieht das in seiner Notenfindung mit ein.
Charakter ist auch eine wichtige Eigenschaft die im späteren Berufs-
leben erforderlich ist, dieses kann ich auf keinen Fall ekennen.


----------



## peter(R) (1 Oktober 2010)

Zitat:
ich finde, sowas ohne jegliches wissen zusammenzuschreiben, und das so das es funktioniert is schon was...

Der Punkt ist es funktioniert NICHT richtig bzw. nur unter sehr eingeschränkten Voraussetzungen. Wenn du diesen FB 2 mal aufrufst gehts halt nicht vernünftig dazu sind FBs aber da !!

Siehe Liste von aus vorangeganenem Beitrag.

*Was passt nicht:*
* die MW10 und MW11 sind sicherlich nur zum direkten beobachten - lass die mal ganz schnell verschwinden, 
bevor jemand merkt, daß sich MW10 und MW11 im MB11 überschneiden ...
* jetzt wo man auch den OB1 sieht, erschließt sich der Sinn des ominöse A10.0 - und siehe da: es blinkt!
Der A10.0 gehört aber nicht in den Baustein, da gehört was anderes hin.
* sollten das nicht 2Hz und 5Hz sein? Bei Dir sind das 1Hz und 2,5Hz
* irgendwie kommt der Freigabe-Eingang gar nicht im Programm drin vor ...
* An die EN-Anschlüsse gehört nicht E8.0 und E8.1, die müssten eigentlich frei bleiben
deswegen wird die Impulsfolge nicht sauber mit dem 1-Impuls begonnen und der Blink-Ausgang bleibt an,
wenn E8.0 oder E8.1 im ungünstigen Moment weggehen
* A10.0 kann nicht an beiden Bausteinen am Ausgang Blink stehen
wenn beide Bausteine mit E8.0 und E8.1 freigegeben sind, dann hört der Ausgang zwar nur auf den zweiten Baustein
das Blinken sieht aber trotzdem ziemlich lustig aus, weil der A10.0 auch noch im Baustein drin verwendet wird.

Ach ja natürlich bin ich nicht fehlerfrei ich höre mir aber andere Leute an und lerne daraus. Damit bin ich bisher in meinem doch schon recht langen Berufsleben recht gut gefahren. 

Ansonsten noch viel Spass bei der Ausbildung .....


peter(R)


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

ju, habsch au gemerkt...
also ich frag mich echt wie solche leute im beruf weit kommen...
ob die nem kunden auch so dumm komm wenn er sie was fragt ? XD
das würd ich echt gerne mal erleben^^

und ich wette, die, die die größten sprüche hier reissen, bekomm nix auffe reihe 
denn wenn sie echt so toll wären, hätten sie meine "programmschnipsel"(=unfertiges programm) am anfang angeschaut und gesagt:
hier, ich seh spontan das das und das...
also müsstest so so und so machen, meiner meinung nach...
z.b.
Helmut von der Reperatur
und PN/DP
waren solche, die nen sinnvollen kommentar gegeben haben, wo ich mich freue es zu lesen, denn es HILFT mir...
die wissen was sie tun, und helfen anderen auch...
anfangs haben es wenigstens noch einige versucht i-wie zu helfen!
solche leute sind ne bereicherung,

beim rest könnte man sich ne menge leute sparen...


@ Peter.... noch mal für dich,
wenn man den FB1 aufruft, wird manuell der taster (haben nen testgestell mit tastern hier) wird E8.0 aktiviert... er läuft im takt 1
und um den anderen takt zu testen, wird e8.0 deaktiviert, und e8.1 aktiviert...

bei der aussage von Helmut hab ich auch gemerkt das da noch fehler drin waren (z.b. MW10/11), die ich nich gesehen habe,
genauso wusste ich auch noch nicht, dass es einen unterschied macht den symbolischen namen oder direkt den ausgang einzutragen (was ich immernoch nich so recht verstehe^^)


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2010)

Hilft Dir das hier etwas weiter?

http://www.fh-frankfurt.de/de/.medi...erweiterte_datentypen_und_lokale_variable.pdf


http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/


Erstmal so zum Reinlesen...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

Habs mal gelesen, also die PDF is interessant, danke

aber war ja nur ne möglichkeit sich was dazuzuverdienen...
habs dem ausbilder auch noch gezeigt wo die fehler waren, und er meinte ok, wäre es ne richtige aufgabe gewesen hätte er was abziehen müssen, aber hier gings darum, wer sich selber n bissl wissen suchn kann, und es hinbekommt, es gab z.b. auch welche die es mit aus / einschaltverzögerten timern gemacht haben... usw

sollte halt ne relativ leicht zu verdienende note sein...

so abgeändert isses nu denk mal perfekt (@ helmut schau mal an bitte)

achso, und was bringen mir die statischen variablem im FB ? das müsste mir jmd erklären...


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, das kocht hier etwas hoch und es wäre hilfreich, wenn alle Beteiligten mal wieder runterkommen würden.

Natürlich ist der Titel von snowpanter unglücklich gewählt, aber das haben wir ja oft und es war ja sein erster Post. Nach den ersten 2 etwas flachsigen Antworten hat er zumindest den wichtigsten Teil seines Codes nachgereicht. Daher verstehe ich nicht ganz die Aufregung, immerhin ist er einer derjenigen in der Berufsausbildung, die in der Lage sind Fragen zu stellen, in deutscher Sprache zu schreiben, so daß man auch noch etwas versteht. Und der Wunsch, eine extra gute Note zu erhalten, spricht eher für ihn als gegen ihn. Also laßt es nun gut sein ...

PS: Ja ich weiß, Programmierer sind ein eigenartiges Völkchen, also snowpanter, lerne damit umzugehen, es nützt nichts, und dann klappt das schon mit der Hilfe, keine Sorge.


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

aber ich merke grad, wichtiges problem...
@ helmut,
ich hab mit dem freigabe das jetz so getaktet, das es den FB quasi aufruft,
aber, wie bekomm ich jetz 2 zeiten damit hin ?
ich mein im FB is freigabe e8.0
wenns aktiviert is, blinkt er mit 500 ms

#EDIT:
wenn ich e8.1 aktiviere, blinkts mit 200ms, aber ich kanns in der beobachtung nicht sehen...
die 500 ms kann ich im beobachten sehen...
warum ?


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2010)

http://sps-forum.net/showthread.php?p=207739


Mach jetzt bloß nicht den Fehler und lass die Suchfunktion aus! Sonst geht es hier gleich wieder rund.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

sieht schon fast gut aus, die MW durch die Statischen Variablen 
ersetzen oder auf die Schnittstelle ziehen.

Statische Variablen, in einen Funktionsbaustein werden im zugehörigen 
Instanzdatenbaustein abgelegt und sind eine art Merker.

In deinen Beispiel würden die im DB1 bzw. DB2 unter den Variablen der
Schnittstelle liegen. Diese kannst du dir dann auch anschauen, wenn 
du mit den Datenbaustein Online gehst.

Möchtest du die Werte außerhalb des FB's weiterverarbeiten, solltest du Sie
wie gesagt auf die Schnittstelle legen, damit der Baustein in sich gekappselt bleibt.


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2010)

snowpanter schrieb:


> achso, und was bringen mir die statischen variablem im FB ? das müsste mir jmd erklären...



Die statischen Variablen im FB gehören ausschließlich dem FB. Sie werden im Instanz-DB des FB gespeichert, d.h., sie können, anders als Temp-Var, jederzeit vom FB wieder genutzt werden, sich also Werte über längere Zeit/SPS-Zyklen merken/speichern. Temp-Var dürfen im Gegensatz dazu nur im laufenden Zyklus im FB/FC genutzt werden und müssen natürlich erst einmal mit einem Wert beschrieben werden, bevor man sie lesen darf, da jeder Baustein im Programm diesen Temp-Var-Bereich nutzen kann und die Werte der Temp-Var am Anfang, also bei Bausteinaufruf immer unbestimmt bzw. willkürlich sind.


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich quasi zählen will, wie oft es geblinkt hat, wäre es n zähler, und der kommt in die statischen, damit ich die gesamtblinkanzahl sehen kann !?!

quasi nach 3 tagen schalte ich dann an und schaue nach, ok hat 5390045 mal geblinkt bisher !?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

im Prinzip schon, nur du mußt aufpassen, was da aus deinen Timer
Baustein herauskommt ist kein Zähler, sondern der Rest der Lauf-
zeit vom Timer als Ganzzahlenformat.


----------



## snowpanter (1 Oktober 2010)

ok, gut habsch verstanden^^


danke^^


@ weiterprogrammieren...
ne prägemaschine...mmh
mal guggn was das wird


----------



## Question_mark (1 Oktober 2010)

*Den paule habe ich auch nicht gemeint*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Question_mark
> Da wollen sich wohl eher einige fleissige Helferlein persönlich profilieren, die antworten auf jedes Arschloch das einen Pups lässt
> 
> ...



Zieh Dir den Schuh nicht an paule, Du warst nicht damit gemeint.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Pfälzer (3 Oktober 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> dann komm hierher zu mir auf IBN hier ist richtig was los !!



Großraum KA ?
Bist du zufällig beim Edeka auf IBN?

Gruß Roland


----------



## peter(R) (4 Oktober 2010)

@ Der Pfälzer

gaaanz knapp daneben   Banglaore Indien.

ätschichhabehierwunderschöneswetter   Grüße

peter(R)


----------



## Gerri (4 Oktober 2010)

na dann viel Spass, war dort bei L&T Komatsu und Telcon. Vergiss nicht die gute Hand schlechte Hand Regel!!


----------



## peter(R) (4 Oktober 2010)

Nie wuerde ich das vergessen !!! Ich bin hier bei einem Hersteller von Aluminiumdosen (Haarspray und so ) und soll eine Produktionslinie die ich am Jahresanfang in Kanada abgebaut habe hier wieder zum Leben erwecken. Das dauert noch. Du kennst ja dann wohl den indischen Arbeitsstil und die Geschwindigkeit.
Hatte aber schon deutlich schlimmere IBN.

peter(R)

P.S. .. und ich habe in 2 Stunden schon Feierabend und ihr muesst noch arbeiten  )


----------

